# removing eggs??



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a pair that decided to nest on my loft floor. I was wondering if removing the nest and eggs will do any long term damage to the pair. Will they make a new nest else where and re lay?


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

you can pull the eggs and they will probably just lay more in a couple of weeks. but to answer your question, no, its not going to do any long term damage to the pair


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MadisonPigeon said:


> Will they make a new nest else where and re lay?


They sure will!


----------



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

ok thanks guys


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Yes they certainly will build a new nest and lay new eggs. If you constantly pull the eggs after they are laid you can deplete the hen of her calcium resources, and it could be detrimental to her health, as she will continue to lay eggs every 7/10 days.

It's best to substitute dummy/fake eggs and let them sit for the normal incubation period. When they realize the eggs are not going to hatch in approx 18/23 days they will abandon the nest, and lay new eggs. Just continue the same process of substituting the dummy eggs and your birds will stay happy and healthy.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

lwerden said:


> Yes they certainly will build a new nest and lay new eggs. If you constantly pull the eggs after they are laid you can deplete the hen of her calcium resources, and it could be detrimental to her health, as she will continue to lay eggs every 7/10 days.
> 
> It's best to substitute dummy/fake eggs and let them sit for the normal incubation period. When they realize the eggs are not going to hatch in approx 18/23 days they will abandon the nest, and lay new eggs. Just continue the same process of substituting the dummy eggs and your birds will stay happy and healthy.


I agree but when swapping with dummy eggs, won't they be more inclined to use the current loft floor itself as the preffered nesting area ?


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Sreesh, yes sitting on dummy eggs would leave them wherever they choose to make their nest. However if it is not for the specifice purpose of breeding and having babies, what difference would it make?


----------



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah the whole point of removing eggs and nest is so they don't nest on the loft floor


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

They may just want the floor for their nesting spot, seems to me they picked that spot and will do it again........imo...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not like my birds nesting on the floor either or even being there at night-time prefer them up more on the shelving, perches or nest boxes but---pigeons sometimes have a mind of their own especially a mated pair and I used to at night when they are all going to bed take a broom and make them fly up to the shelf--plenty of light for them to see by---and take the eggs and nesting out---but you must have plenty of room for them in the upper realm of society---but still some birds are just timid--and always flew back down---so I met them half-way for I raised the nest box on a wooden table (no paint) that slid under the shelf and now these two particular birds are happy but I did discourage about 4 or 5 other birds from being on the floor at night time..-Andrea one of the birds likes to be near the food and she has laid only one egg in five years--this should be a world record---but she is very timid as well --and I got her this way---but her one child raised in my loft (Andean) is not timid at all a real rable rouser...Take their eggs and put fake ones down or take everything out and try to discourage them every before bed time but have a place for them in the upper realms--good luck... When people continue to take eggs away from birds and not replace them with fake eggs they call this I believe pumping--to get more eggs--and it really affects both pigeons health and they don't do as well so maybe take everything away one time and try to discourage them from being on the floor (if you choose) or maybe two times take everything and destroy any nest they start but have another place for them to start building a nest as well---good luck to you---you note Andrea is still nesting in the bottom world...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

MadisonPigeon: Just thought of something that people more experience then me on this subject might be something to consider or not....Male pigeons make pigeon milk as they are incubating their babies as well as the female and this takes a lot of calcuim to make pigeon milk for the coming brood. Now if you remove the eggs before he starts making his pigeon milk it might be better for him (don't know maybe 9 or 10 days)??? but this thought would not help the female and she is the one who has the worse off health in all of this--so take care of your pretty female birds as well as the male and make sure they all get enough calcuim and vitamin D sunshine and baths---there are different schools of thought about these things but they are important to consider as well...c.hert


----------



## MadisonPigeon (Nov 5, 2008)

That was alot of good Info . thanks a bunch c. Hert


----------

